# US Open



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

Well it looks like Shinnecock is going to provide the ridiculous 

Will be amazed if more than 5 finish better than level is any do 

Itâ€™s too penal - they once again havenâ€™t found the balance imo - the rough doesnâ€™t need to be that penal that is could end up with someone damaging a wrist


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah this is a boring watch


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2018)

Basically youre dead if youre more than a few paces off line, Rory just failed to wedge it out sideways from 10 yards or so offline into the fescue

Feature group basically playing bogey golf, could be 15 over between the 3 of them after 5 holes!

And this is the rain softened version of the course, its only gonna get harder as it dries out


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 14, 2018)

This is going to be carnage.

I should have entered, my game might be rubbish but at least I can hit fairways


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2018)

The greens look like a very unpleasant combination of fast with lots of break. Not good with the wind blowing like it is.

At least with this weather at the open, the greens are slower and a bit easier to handle.


----------



## sam85 (Jun 14, 2018)

It's only set up like this one week of the year and personally I'm really enjoying the break from the usual target golf you get over in America.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2018)

Big fan here too.  


Rory hit it in the junk because he hit it 120feet in the air with the driver with the wind off the left. 

It was cool to see Phil it only 22feet in the air with a driving iron on the next hole.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm at work so can't see tv pictures. What I am seeing on the BBC website this is almost links like. Is that a fair description?


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm at work so can't see tv pictures. What I am seeing on the BBC website this is almost links like. Is that a fair description?
		
Click to expand...

You can watch it online @usopen.com.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 14, 2018)

I have no problem with a course being set up or playing tough, provided it's also fair. Too often though the USGA get it so wrong, with it being set up tough and them not taking into account wind etc, particularly with the greens.

But it does make compulsive viewing at first......and then gets boring.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 14, 2018)

Mcilroy and Spieth +6 and +5 after 5 holes, and so the bloodbath begins. Not able to watch at the moment due to work, but looking at the scoring so far, feels like this will be another horror show for our fave players.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2018)

There are complaints on here all the time of pros spraying it about and making birdies from the rough. 

Once a year over there the USGA stick it to them and present a different challenge. This time its a firm windy links style course with brutal rough.  Brilliant.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm enjoying it here. It's good to see the players having to battle to put a score together. It's just that the featured group are not playing great golf at the moment. There are players out on the course under par and even, so its not like its not score-able. 

No matter what the USGA do there always going to be people that don't like it. Make it fairer, its too easy and not what the US open should be. Make it tougher and its to hard I don't like seeing the pro's playing poor golf. 

Rory mentioned in the press conference that he was going to play smarter off the tee, put him self in position and he just hasn't done that yet. That's why hes struggling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			There are complaints on here all the time of pros spraying it about and making birdies from the rough. 

Once a year over there the USGA stick it to them and present a different challenge. This time its a firm windy links style course with brutal rough.  Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Balance - donâ€™t want a birdie fest but also donâ€™t want a complete mess that we are seeing , I have no doubt that good shots will get punished 

Itâ€™s gone the wrong way totally - need to find the middle ground and balance


----------



## Junior (Jun 14, 2018)

Wind is supposed to pick up this afternoon , and the greens will get firmer.........


----------



## ger147 (Jun 14, 2018)

Poulter at -2 thru 7, joint leader.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 14, 2018)

rory +6 thru 7 with a birdie. Wow. Its like watching me!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			There are complaints on here all the time of pros spraying it about and making birdies from the rough. 

Once a year over there the USGA stick it to them and present a different challenge. This time its a firm windy links style course with brutal rough.  Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for that, but they've gone from one extreme to the other.
Tiger's out later when it's supposed to be even harder.
I hope his twist face is working....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mcilroy and Spieth +6 and +5 after 5 holes, and so the bloodbath begins. Not able to watch at the moment due to work, but looking at the scoring so far, feels like this will be another horror show for our fave players.
		
Click to expand...

Spieth will probably come back to finish top ten on the final day. He always does. Rory, not so much.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 14, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I'm all for that, but they've gone from one extreme to the other.
Tiger's out later when it's supposed to be even harder.
I hope his twist face is working....
		
Click to expand...

I'm expecting Tiger & DJ to mostly hit driving irons off the tee to keep it in play - make it a 2nd shot course


----------



## moogie (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm enjoying it too
Always do ( US Open ) great spectacle
The pros should be made to work this hard more often
Before it all started,  all pros I seen interviewed,  none had complaints,  all seemed to be of the opinion that the fairways were wide enough,  and fair
Just don't miss them.......

The wind is obviously playing a part too
There's just some awfully bad swings,  shot choices,  being made by these so called superstars in the featured group


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Balance - donâ€™t want a birdie fest but also donâ€™t want a complete mess that we are seeing , I have no doubt that good shots will get punished 

Itâ€™s gone the wrong way totally - need to find the middle ground and balance
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I'm all for that, but they've gone from one extreme to the other.
Tiger's out later when it's supposed to be even harder.
I hope his twist face is working....
		
Click to expand...

48 players currently within 5 shots of the lead. I'd say that's fair tbh. The featured group just hasn't adjusted their games to the conditions. They are meant to be some of the best players in the world, they should be able to adjust mid round.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 14, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I'm expecting Tiger & DJ to mostly hit driving irons off the tee to keep it in play - make it a 2nd shot course
		
Click to expand...


Saw DJ interviewed yesterday on Sky and he said exactly that James


----------



## Dasit (Jun 14, 2018)

I said in the other thread will say here too, would like to make it only the player and his caddie can search for a ball. If a steward spots it land he can flag but donâ€™t think a dozen should be searching a wide area.

How is that any comparison to the rest of golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rory is having an absolute nightmare 9 over after 10


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

Dasit said:



			I said in the other thread will say here too, would like to make it only the player and his caddie can search for a ball. If a steward spots it land he can flag but donâ€™t think a dozen should be searching a wide area.

How is that any comparison to the rest of golf
		
Click to expand...

Would you like the cameras turned off as well which has helped players find their balls ?


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

I must say I was disappointed with the earlier coverage just followed Rory's group and the commentary was boring to when it worked, glad the second half of coverage has commentators who are decent might see more groups too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dasit said:



			I said in the other thread will say here too, would like to make it only the player and his caddie can search for a ball. If a steward spots it land he can flag but donâ€™t think a dozen should be searching a wide area.

How is that any comparison to the rest of golf
		
Click to expand...

Have you never had a playing partner or someone else on a course find a ball for you?
Did you thank them or moan?
The game suffers enough with slow play without slowing it down further.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

Dasit said:



			I said in the other thread will say here too, would like to make it only the player and his caddie can search for a ball. If a steward spots it land he can flag but donâ€™t think a dozen should be searching a wide area.

How is that any comparison to the rest of golf
		
Click to expand...

Golf in the US is slow enough as it is. Make that change and on courses like this you could be looking at 6hr rounds.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I must say I was disappointed with the earlier coverage just followed Rory's group and the commentary was boring to when it worked, glad the second half of coverage has commentators who are decent might see more groups too
		
Click to expand...

That was the point of the coverage though, featured group coverage. Purely follow one group, see every shot.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

I didnt know that, but by doing that the only play on show was terrible


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I must say I was disappointed with the earlier coverage just followed Rory's group and the commentary was boring to when it worked, glad the second half of coverage has commentators who are decent might see more groups too
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% with you.
The featured group were playing poorly.
Just started regular coverage now and hopefully Phil may  prove to be overly hasty in his criticism of the USGA course set up, who knows.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah got it on now, I much prefer this type of coverage plus the commentators are much better,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Agree 100% with you.
The featured group were playing poorly.
Just started regular coverage now and hopefully Phil may  prove to be overly hasty in his criticism of the USGA course set up, who knows.
		
Click to expand...

Currently just the two players under par ( and just under par ) - with 70 plus players over par. Whilst Rory is having a mare the list of players getting beaten up is growing , and the course is going to dry up which is going to make it worse


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd love to see these players play in some of the s**tholes iv played and see how they get on as the scores today are terrible with just a bit of wind that I play in all the time, Im sure some on here could give them a run for there money


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 14, 2018)

Not sure what they are saying over there in the commentary, but over here they are saying that this is not the normal wind direction for this place. So like with the Links courses back home, they got designed with the normal wind in mind, so when it flips the other way the course can become unplayable very quickly.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'd love to see these players play in some of the s**tholes iv played and see how they get on as the scores today are terrible with just a bit of wind that I play in all the time, *Im sure some on here could give them a run for there money*

Click to expand...

in amongst some of the junk posted on here, this is up there with the best of them lol, very few on here would break 100 round here let alone be competing


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

That's just a moddy rant I actually don't really believe that &#128512;


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2018)

fundy said:



			in amongst some of the junk posted on here, this is up there with the best of them lol, very few on here would break 100 round here let alone be competing
		
Click to expand...

110 at least... It's mental


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

I just can't get over how bad they are all playing in a bit of wind the lowest score is -1, tour professionals who can't play in windy conditions


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2018)

I doubt I would get less than 130 on that set up. With my legendary accuracy and deft touch around the greens.......

Brutal test of golf but I enjoy watching the pro's take a hiding every now and again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I just can't get over how bad they are all playing in a bit of wind the lowest score is -1, tour professionals who can't play in windy conditions
		
Click to expand...

The wind is a lot stronger than expected , the fairways are hard and the rough is harder than you have ever seen , then when you add in greens that are harder and quicker than you have witnessed , plus some of the holes are significantly longer than you expect on a normal course and the horrors can be seen. Itâ€™s not a case of â€œcanâ€™t play in the windâ€


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I doubt I would get less than 130 on that set up. With my legendary accuracy and deft touch around the greens.......

Brutal test of golf but I enjoy watching the pro's take a hiding every now and again
		
Click to expand...

I'm still new to this game but I just can't get over how high the scores are I just a bit of wind I can't get over how these player who regularly hit -9, first day in perfect conditions and are +5/10 today


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm still new to this game but I just can't get over how high the scores are I just a bit of wind I can't get over how these player who regularly hit -9, first day in perfect conditions and are +5/10 today
		
Click to expand...

Have you played links golf? Even a straight shot down the middle can take a turn for the worse with no wind let alone this


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The wind is a lot stronger than expected , the fairways are hard and the rough is harder than you have ever seen , then when you add in greens that are harder and quicker than you have witnessed , plus some of the holes are significantly longer than you expect on a normal course and the horrors can be seen. Itâ€™s not a case of â€œcanâ€™t play in the windâ€
		
Click to expand...

I expected much more if I'm honest and seeing the type of golf that's been on display the past few weeks/months the only real difference I can see is the wind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I expected much more if I'm honest and seeing the type of golf that's been on display the past few weeks/months the only real difference I can see is the wind
		
Click to expand...

Have you not seen how thick the rough is ?

Check this out 

https://twitter.com/golfmonthly/status/1007164901322907649?s=21


----------



## User101 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I expected much more if I'm honest and seeing the type of golf that's been on display the past few weeks/months the only real difference I can see is the wind
		
Click to expand...

How many US open courses have you played set up like Shinecock recently ?? Another question, how many greens have you putted on that play around 13+ on the stimp.....in the wind ?? 

I've seen no tv footage at all from this year but I do remember 1995 with Pavin.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Offt that is think it doesn't look that bad either on the tv, in fact I mind Mickelson wanting a ruling about not seeing his ball in the rough


----------



## User101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Excellent start from Rose and hopefully Poutler can finish things off, not disappointed to see Hatton struggle.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Currently just the two players under par ( and just under par ) - with 70 plus players over par. Whilst Rory is having a mare the list of players getting beaten up is growing , and the course is going to dry up which is going to make it worse
		
Click to expand...

And your point is ?
Barely halfway through the 1 st day and you are on a. mission, you are right ,the USGA are wrong.
Be patient, who knows the wind may fade ,it may rain !
I am not the only one on here whose opinion differs to yours ,it is a forum it is what we do.
Dress it up however you like but in my opinion the featured group played some poor golf and as said earlier it makes a  change to see a tough exam paper .
IMO off course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			And your point is ?
Barely halfway through the 1 st day and you are on a. mission, you are right ,the USGA are wrong.
Be patient, who knows the wind may fade ,it may rain !
I am not the only one on here whose opinion differs to yours ,it is a forum it is what we do.
Dress it up however you like but in my opinion the featured group played some poor golf and as said earlier it makes a  change to see a tough exam paper .
IMO off course.
		
Click to expand...

There was no point calm yourself down dear

Itâ€™s quite clear when looking beyond just the featured group that many people have struggled today with the course , average score today after the storms they had is about 5 over , the wind is getting up and the course is drying out , the weather forecast is for sun and wind , only going to make it harder over the coming days.

 When you watch Marshallâ€™s struggle to walk through the second cut because itâ€™s that tall and thick and you see some of the strongest players struggle to get it out of first cut more than 10 yards then something doesnâ€™t seem right 

If you enjoy it then crack on -I would just like to see it a touch more fairer especially the rough, but I just gave an opinion that was also shared by others - no one said we were right it was just an opinion

And the USGA have a history of wanting high scores but getting it wrong and going too penal


----------



## Dasit (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm still new to this game but I just can't get over how high the scores are I just a bit of wind I can't get over how these player who regularly hit -9, first day in perfect conditions and are +5/10 today
		
Click to expand...


You must be trolling surely

Course looks so tough from TV, loads of tee shots you are hitting into blind fairways from awkward angles, miss it by a bit and you in deep thick fescue that you canâ€™t even see your ball in. Then hitting onto greens that are faster than anything you ever played before and holes on slopes then endless false parts of greens that ball just run off


----------



## User101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dasit said:



			You must be trolling surely
		
Click to expand...


This seems the "go to" reply when someone questions anything or disagrees with the majority on here, come on, be original and not a sheep.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

I have played once on a links course in girvin on a wet and windy day and used the wind to take my ball rather than fight it and done ok, iv never played in the us Iv only played in Scotland and I can adapt to the conditions that I play not that I'm good but I know if the greens are fast play them slower if the wind is coming from the left hit right common sense type of stuff, if I can do that after a year of playing how can tour pros not with x amount of years on tour with maps of greens a second set of eyes all the advice available ect ect


----------



## User101 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I have played once on a links course in girvin on a wet and windy day and used the wind to take my ball rather than fight it and done ok, iv never played in the us Iv only played in Scotland and I can adapt to the conditions that I play not that I'm good but I know if the greens are fast play them slower if the wind is coming from the left hit right common sense type of stuff, if I can do that after a year of playing how can tour pros not with x amount of years on tour with maps of greens a second set of eyes all the advice available ect ect
		
Click to expand...


Careful now or I'll start to accuse you of trolling.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I have played once on a links course in girvin on a wet and windy day and used the wind to take my ball rather than fight it and done ok, iv never played in the us Iv only played in Scotland and I can adapt to the conditions that I play not that I'm good but I know if the greens are fast play them slower if the wind is coming from the left hit right common sense type of stuff, if I can do that after a year of playing how can tour pros not with x amount of years on tour with maps of greens a second set of eyes all the advice available ect ect
		
Click to expand...

What point are you trying to make? 

The poayers arent playing bad on purpose, the scores are clearly bad so it must be pretty tough?

Not like we got a bad bunch of players this era


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

This is what the US Open should be. A real test of golf. I'm loving it.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 14, 2018)

Blimey - all this before 'he who shall not be named' has tee'd off too......&#129323;&#128521;&#128514;


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I have played once on a links course in girvin on a wet and windy day and used the wind to take my ball rather than fight it and done ok, iv never played in the us Iv only played in Scotland and I can adapt to the conditions that I play not that I'm good but I know if the greens are fast play them slower if the wind is coming from the left hit right common sense type of stuff, if I can do that after a year of playing how can tour pros not with x amount of years on tour with maps of greens a second set of eyes all the advice available ect ect
		
Click to expand...

you must be dead good.


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

Dasit said:



			You must be trolling surely

Course looks so tough from TV, loads of tee shots you are hitting into blind fairways from awkward angles, miss it by a bit and you in deep thick fescue that you canâ€™t even see your ball in. Then hitting onto greens that are faster than anything you ever played before and holes on slopes then endless false parts of greens that ball just run off
		
Click to expand...

If you read his previous posts he clearly states â€œheâ€™s new to Golfâ€, so heâ€™ll only see what his limited experience of playing & watching Golf is offering him, which as he states, is only the wind. 

People are too quick at times to throw out the â€œtrolling cardâ€.


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			you must be dead good.
		
Click to expand...

FFS, I now know why I donâ€™t come on here as much as I used to.....


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Dasit said:



			What point are you trying to make? 

The poayers arent playing bad on purpose, the scores are clearly bad so it must be pretty tough?

Not like we got a bad bunch of players this era
		
Click to expand...

How can tour pros not adapt to these conditions that's my point iv watch almost every tournament this year and  all those courses are a test with fast greens (Dubai open) and all have played fine low scores, and for me the only difference is the wind and all are doing poorly to what they did earlier in the year, I'm going to stop criticise players who are beter than I could dream of being and try and enjoy the rest of the tournament,


----------



## PieMan (Jun 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			If you read his previous posts he clearly states â€œheâ€™s new to Golfâ€, so heâ€™ll only see what his limited experience of playing & watching Golf is offering him, which as he states, is only the wind. 

People are too quick at times to throw out the â€œtrolling cardâ€.
		
Click to expand...

Are you now trolling with that post Robin?!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			you must be dead good.[/QUOTyou must have not read the full post I said I'm not that good, 
 I can use common sense and guess work to figure out were to aim my shot in the wind
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Careful now or I'll start to accuse you of trolling.
		
Click to expand...

Son of Cabby :rofl:


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:





Jates12 said:



			you must be dead good.
		
Click to expand...

you must have not read the full post I said I'm not that good, 
 I can use common sense and guess work to figure out were to aim my shot in the wind
		
Click to expand...

so you are saying that these top top players cannot figure this out? its a pretty easy game sat in your chair at home, a touch more difficult when the rough 1 yard wide of the fairway is knee high.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2018)

Thirteen under or level par. I think that's reasonable and don't forget players face both sides of the draw and so those out in the wind this afternoon go out earlier tomorrow when arguably the conditions will be more benign. The US Open is always set up as a war of attrition and it's the way the USGA want it. It's there event and they can do what they want. These are still the best players in the world and will simply have to find a way to keep it straight, keep patient and take chances when they present. I think it's a fascinating viewing spectacle


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			FFS, I now know why I donâ€™t come on here as much as I used to.....
		
Click to expand...

whats wrong with a little sarcasm fish?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

https://twitter.com/VanLukePhillips/status/1005371077361635329


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2018)

Tiger has my short game :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			whats wrong with a little sarcasm fish?
		
Click to expand...

 Nothing if you know the person better, but a newish person to the game and Forum to a degree it could be taken wrongly. 

#IHaveSeenTheLight &#128540;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

What Tiger is doing here is a prime example of why closely mown areas beneath the run-offs of greens are so much better from a course design perspective than thick rough. Tiger missed in the wrong spot and was rightly punished.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Nothing if you know the person better, but a newish person to the game and Forum to a degree it could be taken wrongly. 

#IHaveSeenTheLight &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Ill keep it to a minimum at forest pines then


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Are you now trolling with that post Robin?!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Who me, I would never dream of doing this thing you call â€˜trollingâ€™ ðŸ¤”


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Ill keep it to a minimum at forest pines then 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll slap the back of yer legs you whippersnapper if you get out of line ðŸ˜œ


----------



## PieMan (Jun 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Who me, I would never dream of doing this thing you call â€˜trollingâ€™ ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

You've been missed buddy!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tip of the day - don't miss it long on number 1!

My pick to win this week (Molinari) starts with a bird.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			so you are saying that these top top players cannot figure this out? its a pretty easy game sat in your chair at home, a touch more difficult when the rough 1 yard wide of the fairway is knee high.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all I'm wondering why there not using the wind, if its dry why are they not laying up more than going for the pin, things like that, of course its easy to criticise sitting here watching its also easy for me to see that all these players are stuggleing in high winds, as for the rough the rough at the masters was thicker and more dence that this course but some hit 7.8.9 under


----------



## PieMan (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			as for the rough the rough at the masters was thicker and more dence that this course but some hit 7.8.9 under
		
Click to expand...

Er, it wasn't........and it never has been!


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Shorter aye but thicker and more dence I'll take all comments on board and in future I'll try not to criticise


----------



## User20205 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Not at all I'm wondering why there not using the wind, if its dry why are they not laying up more than going for the pin, things like that, of course its easy to criticise sitting here watching its also easy for me to see that all these players are stuggleing in high winds, as for the rough the rough at the masters was thicker and more dence that this course but some hit 7.8.9 under
		
Click to expand...

Have you been drinking?? The masters is pitch & putt compared to this. The only defence Augusta has is the greens. The best players in the world are struggling because any margin for error has been removed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Not at all I'm wondering why there not using the wind, if its dry why are they not laying up more than going for the pin, things like that, of course its easy to criticise sitting here watching its also easy for me to see that all these players are stuggleing in high winds, as for the rough the rough at the masters was thicker and more dence that this course but some hit 7.8.9 under
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the rough at the Masters isnâ€™t anywhere near the level at the US Open it never is , only the USGA go this mad


----------



## PieMan (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Shorter aye but thicker and more dence I'll take all comments on board and in future I'll try not to criticise
		
Click to expand...

For years and years Augusta was renowned for being a course with very little or no rough whatsoever - if a fairway was missed and a ball ended up in trees there was pine straw. It's main defence were the green complexes. 

They introduced a cut of rough and lengthened the course when everyone was 'Tiger proofing'. But even now it's not dense - no-one has to hack out like they have to do at a US Open.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There was no point calm yourself down dear

Itâ€™s quite clear when looking beyond just the featured group that many people have struggled today with the course , average score today after the storms they had is about 5 over , the wind is getting up and the course is drying out , the weather forecast is for sun and wind , only going to make it harder over the coming days.

 When you watch Marshallâ€™s struggle to walk through the second cut because itâ€™s that tall and thick and you see some of the strongest players struggle to get it out of first cut more than 10 yards then something doesnâ€™t seem right 

If you enjoy it then crack on -I would just like to see it a touch more fairer especially the rough, but I just gave an opinion that was also shared by others - no one said we were right it was just an opinion

And the USGA have a history of wanting high scores but getting it wrong and going too penal
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phillip ,you are correct on every point you so carefully made,
I am also sorry I came over as excited to you ,I never hoped to arouse a " penguin ",_


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Augusta is a tight course with loads of hazards mistakes there really cost, that looks open with wide fairways and run offs into non dangers for me, as I said I'm not as knowledgeable on golf or courses as most on the site, and I'm just giving my personally option on what I see and have saw since I got into the game


----------



## BornSlippy1994 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Augusta is a tight course with loads of hazards mistakes there really cost, that looks open with wide fairways and run offs into non dangers for me, as I said I'm not as knowledgeable on golf or courses as most on the site, and I'm just giving my personally option on what I see and have saw since I got into the game
		
Click to expand...

'Mistakes there really cost...'

Are you watching a different broadcast to everyone else? You can barely get the ball out of the rough. Tiger hit the green on hole 2 from 250 yards, but flew it a few yards too far so rolled about 20 yards off the elevated green and barely had a chance of getting up and down etc. The run offs are most certainly not 'non-dangers', you end up miles away from the hole with impossible pitch shots. There's no room for error anywhere at this course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Augusta is a tight course with loads of hazards mistakes there really cost, that looks open with wide fairways and run offs into non dangers for me, as I said I'm not as knowledgeable on golf or courses as most on the site, and I'm just giving my personally option on what I see and have saw since I got into the game
		
Click to expand...

Did you look at the video Poulter posted ?

McIlroy is one of the strongest on tour and even he only just managed to hit it ten yards sideways from the thick rough and then only 10 yards forward from the 1st cut 

The course is set up so that if the players runs off the fairway just slightly they are struggling. Just watch how hard the players are finding it getting out and how thick does the rough need to be when you have ten people looking for one ball ten yards from the fairway - yep you are new you say but you will never see a course like this when playing even the R&A donâ€™t set up the Open this penal


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Augusta is a tight course with loads of hazards mistakes there really cost, that looks open with wide fairways and run offs into non dangers for me, as I said I'm not as knowledgeable on golf or courses as most on the site, and I'm just giving my personally option on what I see and have saw since I got into the game
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a forum and all about differing opinions, you go for it, Iâ€™ve got yer back ..... ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

This isn't The Open though, this is the US Open on a classic US Open course, it's meant to be like this. This is so much better to watch than last year at Erin Hills.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Blimey - all this before 'he who shall not be named' has tee'd off too......&#63787;&#62985;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Oops
+4 after 2

These pros are rubbish


----------



## Depreston (Jun 14, 2018)

Class this 

imagine thinking the rough at Augusta is worse than here man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2018)

Players at -2 and a lot seem to be making birdies. It's playable but you have to put it in the right place. That's what the US Open is usually about and it rewards accuracy, patience and good decision making. It's fantastic viewing and I'm loving it


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

I think Irn-Bru is stronger than White Lightening &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Oops
+4 after 2

These pros are rubbish 

Click to expand...

 I thought +3 after 1 sounded better &#128563;&#128540;&#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			I think Irn-Bru is stronger than White Lightening &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

But neither can touch Buckie :ears:


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 14, 2018)

Some of this is worse than the Trilby Tour.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm trying to watch but I keep getting distracted with this thread,  I don't think the rough looks that hard  to hit out of phil made it out with no issues so did rory and spieth, on sticking to my original theory that they are not adapting to the wind and we will see the diffrwce in scores when/or if it dies down


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What Tiger is doing here is a prime example of why closely mown areas beneath the run-offs of greens are so much better from a course design perspective than thick rough. Tiger missed in the wrong spot and was rightly punished.
		
Click to expand...

That is a really interesting point. Why do you think this does not happen more often? Is it more time for the greenkeepers, potentially killing or scorching the grass?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm trying to watch but I keep getting distracted with this thread,  I don't think the rough looks that hard  to hit out of phil made it out with no issues so did rory and spieth, on sticking to my original theory that they are not adapting to the wind and we will see the diffrwce in scores when/or if it dies down
		
Click to expand...

It's not as simple as that. It's not just the wind, the gusting wind makes it more difficult no doubt, but what's making it more difficult than that is the somewhat ridiculous pin positions and then the drop-off areas. A slight mis-club, a slight flyer out of the first cut or a bad swing and you can end up in a position just off the green where the chances of getting up and down are so small. In previous US Opens the USGA have had rough off the back of the greens, but this year they've opted to go for the closely-mown run-off areas which when they're hard like they are here (not soft like at Erin Hills) it makes it incredibly difficult as the smallest mis-strike of a chip can result in the ball shooting off the other side or coming back to your feet. Add those course design features to the gusting wind and the deep-rough either side of the fairway and you've got an incredibly difficult prospect. I like it though, it's good to see these guys struggle, just not every week.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			It's not as simple as that. It's not just the wind, the gusting wind makes it more difficult no doubt, but what's making it more difficult than that is the somewhat ridiculous pin positions and then the drop-off areas. A slight mis-club, a slight flyer out of the first cut or a bad swing and you can end up in a position just off the green where the chances of getting up and down are so small. In previous US Opens the USGA have had rough off the back of the greens, but this year they've opted to go for the closely-mown run-off areas which when they're hard like they are here (not soft like at Erin Hills) it makes it incredibly difficult as the smallest mis-strike of a chip can result in the ball shooting off the other side or coming back to your feet. Add those course design features to the gusting wind and the deep-rough either side of the fairway and you've got an incredibly difficult prospect. I like it though, it's good to see these guys struggle.
		
Click to expand...

Your no doubt correct I can only go on my limited experience and what I'm seeing on screen maybe in a few years a might learn more about course design


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2018)

Not forgetting the course is almost 7,500 yds long.
Compare that to your home course.


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Id also like to add before I go that maybe when a newbe to the game has a theory on the game maybe try and educate a little more and not shot them down,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Id also like to add before I go that maybe when a newbe to the game has a theory on the game maybe try and educate a little more and not shot them down,
		
Click to expand...

A few people did try and even posted videos explaining but you appeared to ignore them - yep some called you a troll which was poor but then you also seemed to ignore what others were saying 

He is something to think about 

Spieth , Phil and Rory all have won majors on a links course - just look at their combined score today


----------



## turkish (Jun 14, 2018)

Wish I had 40 people searching for my balls when I hit in the garbage


----------



## casuk (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few people did try and even posted videos explaining but you appeared to ignore them - yep some called you a troll which was poor but then you also seemed to ignore what others were saying 

He is something to think about 

Spieth , Phil and Rory all have won majors on a links course - just look at their combined score today
		
Click to expand...

I will take my comment about the rought back, I dont think it came acroos that way and naturally you get defensive, I didnt want to start a debate like this but I will stick with my wind theory tho


----------



## mteam (Jun 14, 2018)

turkish said:



			Wish I had 40 people searching for my balls when I hit in the garbage
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking this myself


----------



## One Planer (Jun 14, 2018)

Just a point. If the course is playing so hard, why are there players under par?

Personally I think we're pampered with target golf and become so used to seeing it on TV.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Not forgetting the course is almost 7,500 yds long.
Compare that to your home course.
		
Click to expand...

Huge point. This is not a dinky links course where an old Darren Clarke or Tom Watson can plot their way around. They have to be precise and long. Tough combination when the wind is up and the greens shaved.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Huge point. This is not a dinky links course where an old Darren Clarke or Tom Watson can plot their way around. They have to be precise and long. Tough combination when the wind is up and the greens shaved.
		
Click to expand...

Its 200yards longer than royal St Georges.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Huge point. This is not a dinky links course where an old Darren Clarke or Tom Watson can plot their way around. They have to be precise and long. Tough combination when the wind is up and the greens shaved.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter is far from the longest , in fact nowhere near , prob shorter than when Clarke won his open but his short game and second shot was superb which is the most important with this course


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Its 200yards longer than royal St Georges.
		
Click to expand...

Those 200yds matter &#128513;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

Length's not an issue for these boys. Erin Hills was 7,700+ yards last year and the winning score was -16. Far bigger problems on this course than the length, but the length does mean guys have to hit longer clubs which in-turn brings the trouble into play so it does play a part, but isn't close to being the biggest factor to the difficulty.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Poulter is far from the longest , in fact nowhere near , prob shorter than when Clarke won his open but his short game and second shot was superb which is the most important with this course
		
Click to expand...

Not the longest but not short either. I was commenting, to help casuk understand a little more, that this course is stretching the golfers. They can't take 5 iron off the tee followed by a 9 iron on to the green. 

The margin for error here is small, it is a real test.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 14, 2018)

Best US Open for years already. No more American target golf boredom, some terrific shots being crafted into the wind and no one has even got on a roll on the greens yet. Itâ€™s like our county amateur when itâ€™s played up at Cromer. Marvellous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

Have sky switched over from the featured group yet ? Just broadcaster mainly focusing on three players with the odd snippet from a few others if they play a good shot. 70 plus players on the course and not really seen much more than the Woods group. Certainly are looking to enhance the viewing figures


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have sky switched over from the featured group yet ? Just broadcaster mainly focusing on three players with the odd snippet from a few others if they play a good shot. 70 plus players on the course and not really seen much more than the Woods group. Certainly are looking to enhance the viewing figures
		
Click to expand...

Really??? I think the coverage has actually been pretty decent (apart from McGinley commentating but that's another issue). It's called a featured group for a reason. Hardly surprising they are getting a lot of coverage as DJ is leading. Sorry Phil, and without wanting to be contentious but this simply seems to be another dig at Sky. They don't even control the picture feeds


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

Dustin Johnson is looking beautifully in control of what he is doing out there. Seriously good iron play.


----------



## moogie (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have sky switched over from the featured group yet ? Just broadcaster mainly focusing on three players with the odd snippet from a few others if they play a good shot. 70 plus players on the course and not really seen much more than the Woods group. Certainly are looking to enhance the viewing figures
		
Click to expand...



You could of course just switch it off
You donâ€™t like the coverage ..... whinge
You donâ€™t like the course set up ..... whinge

Donâ€™t understand why youâ€™re still watching it.....??


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have sky switched over from the featured group yet ? Just broadcaster mainly focusing on three players with the odd snippet from a few others if they play a good shot. 70 plus players on the course and not really seen much more than the Woods group. Certainly are looking to enhance the viewing figures
		
Click to expand...

That's not Sky's fault is it.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Length's not an issue for these boys. Erin Hills was 7,700+ yards last year and the winning score was -16. Far bigger problems on this course than the length, but the length does mean guys have to hit longer clubs which in-turn brings the trouble into play so it does play a part, but isn't close to being the biggest factor to the difficulty.
		
Click to expand...

That depends on if you want to make the cut or if you want to win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			That's not Sky's fault is it.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t blaming Sky was more the host broadcaster ( just should have been host ), this is why they draw marquee groups just so they can follow one main group , just has 20 mins maybe more or three players on one hole, Rahm - Garcia and Rafa are the other group so right now watching the feed on the US Open website which allows others to be seen than just the three players. Tomorrow itâ€™s going to be Rory , Spieth and Big Phil. There is live golf going on and Sky reliving 2008 and Torrey Pines once again !


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 14, 2018)

People are missing the main pinpoint that is causing these scores. When you design a course, you design the holes, not just with the contours if the land, but the normal wind conditions in mind too. This is not a normal wind direction for this course, so the holes are playing a lot harder than they would in normal conditions. 

At my course with the normal conditions there is a par 4 that is a driver followed by any thin from a 5i to an 8i depending on the wind. Sometimes an abnormal wind blows and can make you start hitting fairway woods and long irons into a green that is not meant for that type of club making the hole turn in a bogey hole.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 14, 2018)

I agree with casuk, it looks easy, itâ€™s nice and open with very short rough, no ponds or ditches, no pine straw like at Augusta. Easy!
Or, itâ€™s very difficult, the rough is deep and thick, the greens are very fast, very slopey & not very big. The wind is pretty strong and not going in the prevailing direction.
Also these are the best in the world, they are struggling (which is what the USGA want) so we would all play like the bunch of duffers we are(but a bit worse).


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2018)

The greens were built when they used to stimp at about 8... Madness to have them at 12 or whatever. What does it prove exactly?


----------



## larmen (Jun 14, 2018)

Just watching the featured group. If I had started with them as a 4ball I would likely still be stuck trying to put somewhere on the 5th or 6th hole.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasnâ€™t blaming Sky was more the host broadcaster ( just should have been host ), this is why they draw marquee groups just so they can follow one main group , just has 20 mins maybe more or three players on one hole, Rahm - Garcia and Rafa are the other group so right now watching the feed on the US Open website which allows others to be seen than just the three players. Tomorrow itâ€™s going to be Rory , Spieth and Big Phil. There is live golf going on and Sky reliving 2008 and Torrey Pines once again !
		
Click to expand...

I like watching the marquee group as you know, but I will concede that right now we are watching them stand around waiting for the green to clear... thatâ€™s not acceptable


----------



## PieMan (Jun 15, 2018)

MadAdey said:



			People are missing the main pinpoint that is causing these scores. When you design a course, you design the holes, not just with the contours if the land, but the normal wind conditions in mind too. This is not a normal wind direction for this course, so the holes are playing a lot harder than they would in normal conditions. 

At my course with the normal conditions there is a par 4 that is a driver followed by any thin from a 5i to an 8i depending on the wind. Sometimes an abnormal wind blows and can make you start hitting fairway woods and long irons into a green that is not meant for that type of club making the hole turn in a bogey hole.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you actually live now in the U S of A, and therefore probably have more in depth knowledge of the course from the Yankee Doodle Doo perspective than those of us who live a few thousand miles away, doesn't give you the right to come on here and spout your views!!! &#128521;

Pipe down and wind your neck in!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;

By the way - do you still have the infamous hat from Woodhall?!!!


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 15, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Just because you actually live now in the U S of A, and therefore probably have more in depth knowledge of the course from the Yankee Doodle Doo perspective than those of us who live a few thousand miles away, doesn't give you the right to come on here and spout your views!!! &#128521;

Pipe down and wind your neck in!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;

By the way - do you still have the infamous hat from Woodhall?!!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course I have &#128521;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

moogie said:



			You could of course just switch it off
You donâ€™t like the coverage ..... whinge
You donâ€™t like the course set up ..... whinge

Donâ€™t understand why youâ€™re still watching it.....??

Click to expand...

Some people just like a good old whinge Iâ€™m afraid,which is why the random irritation thread is so popular.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some people just like a good old whinge Iâ€™m afraid,which is why the random irritation thread is so popular.
		
Click to expand...

True.
LP doesn't like that either .


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, the quid I stuck on Tiger is down the drain. Poulter doing me proud though thus far. Not holding much hope for my 'Rose bogey free round' bet having seen how the course is playing, but you never know.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2018)

pendodave said:



			The greens were built when they used to stimp at about 8... Madness to have them at 12 or whatever. What does it prove exactly?
		
Click to expand...

commentators very critical of the 7th green - out of place and not clear why it hasn't been changed - though I haven't caught up with what the problem is with it...


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm a fan of the feature groups on Thursday/Friday but even I thought it was overkill yesterday (only watched from 7ish onwards)

It's the first time Tiger has been in the field since Fox secured the rights, and they just seemed to get it wrong. The first 12 or so holes were fine, but after his 4 putt and double up the next it was pointless showing him waiting around as much as they did.

My point from earlier in the week held up though - if you want coverage then play better golf. Great to see a lot of how Henley and Dufner put their rounds together.

The one thing that I really didnt understand though was that we saw a lot of Molinari, quite a bit of Fleetwood (good coverage) but Noren was invisible to the broadcaster - he was playing in the same group and shot the lowest of the 3! Baffling.


----------



## DRW (Jun 15, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'd love to see these players play in some of the s**tholes iv played and see how they get on as the scores today are terrible with just a bit of wind that I play in all the time, Im sure some on here could give them a run for there money
		
Click to expand...

One thing to consider is as you play the harder courses, is that the green complexes and even fairway areas generally become harder to land on, hold and hit in the right place that ignores the 1st cut or rough being very thick.

Quite a number of those greens look like upturned saucers, turn alot and are raised up from the surrounding area/fairway.

The run offs around/on the greens are very noticeable and as a result of that the chip back on is very difficult, chuck in the wind and you have the perfect combination for bogey golf even for the pros, as you can not 'easily' hit that section in the green you need to hit in order to stay on the green and then getting up and down is far from certain.

Think the course has been great to watch, less impressed with the coverage hardly saw any of the players, never mind the people who are/did lead for periods.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, of people are happy to have the field at 1011 over par for the first round then they're having a ball.
Personally, I don't like seeing good shots punished to the degree that some are at Shinnecock.
The USGA's obsession with par is becoming tiresome.
What's wrong with a winning score of 15 under?
Some like it - hey, no worries, not saying you're wrong.
Just not my bag.
It's akin to having the World Cup with all the players bootlaces tied together......making a spectacle into a sideshow.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jun 15, 2018)

Obviously crazy difficult out there, fascinating in a car crash kind of way watching players you see rip courses apart getting their arses handed to them.

I have seen this before on links courses, ones that are easy scoring when the weather is fine set themselves up with crazy rough, fast and firm greens as a form of protection. But then when the weather turns is creates a perfect storm of set up and condition that makes scoring so much more difficult.

Carnoustie did it from memory either late 90s or early 00s they grew the rough out then they had gales for The Open.

The post from twitter about the pro saying modern generation are rubbish is an idiot. 1995 US Open as Shinnecock Hills, Pavin won with a final score of E and the course was shorter. Think he just wanted to boost his own ego.

For the new guy who was asking why they can't play into the wind very well. It's not easy to play into the wind because the ball won't react uniformly, there may be gusts, thermals that mean the ball balloons more, or spins more than expected, or even sometimes the ball is unaffected by the wind. So if you hit right expecting the wind to bring it back it sometimes just goes straight.

Fine if you have some leeway from the fairway or the green but when you are severely penalised by thick rough it makes very very difficult.

I watched a bit of it yesterday but was out playing Bowood, what are the holes like infront of the greens, can you run it on from a mile away like traditional links golf?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm loving it and I couldn't care less about the scores, I enjoy watching the top players having to get creative with their shots rather than the usual driver wedge to 5ft fare.
If this was The Open on a tough links course it would be the best tournament ever, just saying


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2018)

i do love it when these guys get a bit of wind and  firm greens and course.

not so long ago this was how golf was played.

I imagine many courses thought the Uk the last few months have been playing similar esp links.

Not seen too many post crying about it in the IPD tread, even the guy that played Muirfield in 50MPH wind loved it:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm a fan of the feature groups on Thursday/Friday but even I thought it was overkill yesterday (only watched from 7ish onwards)

It's the first time Tiger has been in the field since Fox secured the rights, and they just seemed to get it wrong. The first 12 or so holes were fine, but after his 4 putt and double up the next it was pointless showing him waiting around as much as they did.

My point from earlier in the week held up though - if you want coverage then play better golf. Great to see a lot of how Henley and Dufner put their rounds together.

The one thing that I really didnt understand though was that we saw a lot of Molinari, quite a bit of Fleetwood (good coverage) but Noren was invisible to the broadcaster - he was playing in the same group and shot the lowest of the 3! Baffling.
		
Click to expand...

It was baffling at times , you can see why they have marquee groups , it creates interest especially on the course and at the Masters etc you can have them on the red button and watch a couple of Marquee groups and then the main coverage will be mixed between a couple of marquee groups plus others that are playing well or people are interested in. 

Yesterday though it was just a marquee group and then a few shots from others - remember seeing a few from the other marquee group of the Spaniards , recall one shot from Stenson and a few others but some got nothing. At one time they just showed the players walking to a tee and then waiting there ? I turned it off and watched a bit of the stuff on the website which had the two marquee streams. 

Itâ€™s a major - there needs to be a balance and a mix , donâ€™t need to show everyone but at least show more than they do , especially when they are playing decent golf, but to concentrate on three players is madness - today we will no doubt have the Rory group 

Thankfully Sky donâ€™t do this at the Open , it seems they were just looking for viewing figures and showing 5 hours of Woods does that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was baffling at times , you can see why they have marquee groups , it creates interest especially on the course and at the Masters etc you can have them on the red button and watch a couple of Marquee groups and then the main coverage will be mixed between a couple of marquee groups plus others that are playing well or people are interested in. 

Yesterday though it was just a marquee group and then a few shots from others - remember seeing a few from the other marquee group of the Spaniards , recall one shot from Stenson and a few others but some got nothing. At one time they just showed the players walking to a tee and then waiting there ? I turned it off and watched a bit of the stuff on the website which had the two marquee streams. 

Itâ€™s a major - there needs to be a balance and a mix , donâ€™t need to show everyone but at least show more than they do , especially when they are playing decent golf, but to concentrate on three players is madness - today we will no doubt have the Rory group 

Thankfully Sky donâ€™t do this at the Open , it seems they were just looking for viewing figures and showing 5 hours of Woods does that
		
Click to expand...

Whinging about it isnâ€™t going to change anything. 
Itâ€™s EVERY major we hear the same stuff.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whinging about it isnâ€™t going to change anything. 
Itâ€™s EVERY major we hear the same stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Do you just wait for Phil to post so you can bark at him?


----------



## shortgame (Jun 15, 2018)

Major factor I see is that although it's inks 'style', pretty much every green is on a hill, thus limiting the kind of approached shots that can be played compared to a 'proper' links.  Therefore the wind blowing at a mighty 10-20mph causes chaos.  It's mildly interesting to watch but I'm not a huge fan of these types of courses tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven't watched any of this so far but out of interest how long were they taking to get round?


----------



## shortgame (Jun 15, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			what are the holes like infront of the greens, can you run it on from a mile away like traditional links golf?
		
Click to expand...

Every green looks to be on a hill so no chance to run a ball up or use the slopes etc

Options are to either hit the green and hope it holds or pitch up the hill from short, long, left or right!


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whinging about it isnâ€™t going to change anything. 
Itâ€™s EVERY major we hear the same stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Quickly followed by your obsession with him!


----------



## r0wly86 (Jun 15, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Every green looks to be on a hill so no chance to run a ball up or use the slopes etc

Options are to either hit the green and hope it holds or pitch up the hill from short, long, left or right!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's ridiculous then at least with true links courses when the wind is up you can play the punch shot low into the wind and run it on. It seems to be a half hearted links course which probably makes it a lot harder than a links


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I don't like seeing good shots punished to the degree that some are at Shinnecock.
		
Click to expand...

That's nailed it for me.  I don't mind seeing 2 under win... but decent shots ending in the cabbage to this extent isn't good!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was baffling at times , you can see why they have marquee groups , it creates interest especially on the course and at the Masters etc you can have them on the red button and watch a couple of Marquee groups and then the main coverage will be mixed between a couple of marquee groups plus others that are playing well or people are interested in. 

Yesterday though it was just a marquee group and then a few shots from others - remember seeing a few from the other marquee group of the Spaniards , recall one shot from Stenson and a few others but some got nothing. At one time they just showed the players walking to a tee and then waiting there ? I turned it off and watched a bit of the stuff on the website which had the two marquee streams. 

Itâ€™s a major - there needs to be a balance and a mix , donâ€™t need to show everyone but at least show more than they do , especially when they are playing decent golf, but to concentrate on three players is madness - today we will no doubt have the Rory group 

Thankfully Sky donâ€™t do this at the Open , it seems they were just looking for viewing figures and showing 5 hours of Woods does that
		
Click to expand...

It will definitely be interesting what they do with the coverage tonight, seeing as the feature group they would usually base the whole coverage around have all shot themselves out of contention on day 1! Unless any of them get a run going I have no interest in seeing Rory, Spieth or Phil today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Quickly followed by your obsession with him!
		
Click to expand...

Tell us all how tough you are again fish,we havenâ€™t heard it for 5mins


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			It will definitely be interesting what they do with the coverage tonight, seeing as the feature group they would usually base the whole coverage around have all shot themselves out of contention on day 1! Unless any of them get a run going I have no interest in seeing Rory, Spieth or Phil today.
		
Click to expand...

I would guess they would look at the second marquee group with Rose and Co or the Watson group maybe but they may hope for a charge from the Rory group. The Website will have a choice


----------



## Captainron (Jun 15, 2018)

Take it to pm lads. Youâ€™re ruining the thread with your awful banter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

Wind seems less severe at the moment but rain hitting the area for an hour or so which could help soften it up but players still finding it tough - watching this group and they are getting some breaks from some poor shots


----------



## Captainron (Jun 15, 2018)

Tiger just loves that first hole


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

projected cut +6 &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

Did anyone see GMACâ€™s bunker shot yesterday 

https://mobile.twitter.com/skysportsgolf/status/1007593685620437002

His reaction is superb


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

Thatâ€™s just a superb round of golf from DJ , just makes sure he doesnâ€™t compound a mistake with another , his putting has been superb and he has ensured he made us of the breaks he has had , enjoyed watching him play today


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s just a superb round of golf from DJ , just makes sure he doesnâ€™t compound a mistake with another , his putting has been superb and he has ensured he made us of the breaks he has had , enjoyed watching him play today
		
Click to expand...

Crikey I agree.
Really like his laid back way of playing this game of ours, tremendous long birdie putt on the par 3 with no obvious histrionics ,quite old style, which I like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Great rounds from Fleetwood and DJ. Hoping Rose and Poulter can match these and remain in contention. Good night of viewing with the Spain v Portgal match (got Â£10 on that not finishing 11 a side) and the golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Crikey I agree.
Really like his laid back way of playing this game of ours, tremendous long birdie putt on the par 3 with no obvious histrionics ,quite old style, which I like.
		
Click to expand...

He just looks like he couldnâ€™t care if he wins or not. 
Obviously he does.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 15, 2018)

What is this marquee group that people keep mentioning? Admittedly l haven't seen absolutely everything, but I'm darn sure there's *no-one* going round in a tent ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Hoping Rose and Poulter can finish the round off and stay in touch. Casey starting to get in the mix too so looking good for the English challenge


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 15, 2018)

Why is the coverage so flat!  Itâ€™s like some geezer is filming on his mobile with Rob Lee filling in the gaps..
Am I watching different coverage?  Whereâ€™s the big guns .. Butch etc... 
I like Luke Donald but heâ€™s boring the life out of me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hoping Rose and Poulter can finish the round off and stay in touch. Casey starting to get in the mix too so looking good for the English challenge
		
Click to expand...

Forgot Fleetwood on +1 and lowest round so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Why is the coverage so flat!  Itâ€™s like some geezer is filming on his mobile with Rob Lee filling in the gaps..
Am I watching different coverage?  Whereâ€™s the big guns .. Butch etc... 
I like Luke Donald but heâ€™s boring the life out of me.
		
Click to expand...

I guess itâ€™s because there doesnâ€™t seem to be any excitement happening on the course , people are looking for Par golf which is hard to get excited for and the coverage from Fox is poor and seems to be stop start with lots of advert breaks.

 Rob Lee is a good presenter but donâ€™t think he is a good commentator and Donald whilst was good at the start just has a voice which is very monotone

Perfect example - Poulter was about to tee off and the coverage left him and then showed the course from above and then onto Rory group again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Why is the coverage so flat!  Itâ€™s like some geezer is filming on his mobile with Rob Lee filling in the gaps..
Am I watching different coverage?  Whereâ€™s the big guns .. Butch etc... 
I like Luke Donald but heâ€™s boring the life out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer Donald to McGinley. Think he's the worse commentator Sky have by a long way. Lee doing his best but some of the pairings today have been poor by Sky. Can listen to Butch all day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2018)

Rose looking really good - Poults too


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess itâ€™s because there doesnâ€™t seem to be any excitement happening on the course , people are looking for Par golf which is hard to get excited for and the coverage from Fox is poor and seems to be stop start with lots of advert breaks.

 Rob Lee is a good presenter but donâ€™t think he is a good commentator and Donald whilst was good at the start just has a voice which is very monotone

Perfect example - Poulter was about to tee off and the coverage left him and then showed the course from above and then onto Rory group again
		
Click to expand...

Its more than that.. Itâ€™s like Montys sat on the mike.. You canâ€™t hear the Crowds or any atmosphere...  A bit like Citeh Pre Oil!


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2018)

Just been watching a bit on the US Open website.

:rant:
What's with that stupid rattle noise when they hole out? Do they have a mike in the bottom of every hole, or is it just dubbed on by the sound editors? 
Either way it's damned annoying.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2018)

Crow said:



			Just been watching a bit on the US Open website.

:rant:
What's with that stupid rattle noise when they hole out? Do they have a mike in the bottom of every hole, or is it just dubbed on by the sound editors? 
Either way it's damned annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, there is a mike in the hole.

The idea is not just to hear the hole out, but also conversation on the green between player and cadfy.


----------



## hovis (Jun 15, 2018)

i bet poulter is fuming!!!!


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh Poults...... eeeeeek


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, there is a mike in the hole.

The idea is not just to hear the hole out, but also conversation on the green between player and cadfy.
		
Click to expand...

Even the commentators said they don't like it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rose looking really good - Poults too
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Poults - that was almost unbearable to watch - what a mess up...

I didn't even get a _well it's good to see that even the best can play just like me_ thoughts - it was just toooo painful.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, there is a mike in the hole.

The idea is not just to hear the hole out, but also conversation on the green between player and cadfy.
		
Click to expand...

It is one seriously annoying plasticy rattle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/adam_stanley/status/1008052607544430592

Well this is different from Mickelson ?!

Running after to hit a moving ball ?!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

It's his way of complaining that there's no windmills, ramps or tunnels....


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 16, 2018)

Madness from phil.  Hahahaha   seen it all now.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

So whatâ€™s the penalty for that, hitting a moving ball back then marking it, in an almost defiant act, clearly displaying he canâ€™t be arsed anymore ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			So whatâ€™s the penalty for that, hitting a moving ball back then marking it, in an almost defiant act, clearly displaying he canâ€™t be arsed anymore ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Its a two shot penalty for hitting a moving ball but committee can DQ someone for a serious case


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			So whatâ€™s the penalty for that, hitting a moving ball back then marking it, in an almost defiant act, clearly displaying he canâ€™t be arsed anymore ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

14.5 is hitting a moving ball and that's 2 shots but some are calling for DQ.
I doubt Phil will give a stuff:rofl:


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2018)

Anyone know what the ruling is for doing that, surely you can get disqualified?
I like Phil but that was poor.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 16, 2018)

He's getting old and can't remember the rules. Will have to watch out for old farts doing the same thing in the next 2 days


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 16, 2018)

It would seem that the knob heads have been in the beer tent and have now mustered on the 1st tee.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

I do believe itâ€™s an act of defiance, he knows exactly what heâ€™s doing but just doesnâ€™t give a rats @rs3 anymore, even if it results in a DQ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Anyone know what the ruling is for doing that, surely you can get disqualified?
I like Phil but that was poor.
		
Click to expand...

Very un-Phil like. Can imagine a big fine coming his way. Is it me or are there more idiots screaming after every shot than usual. Becoming a royal pain the butt watching and hearing that every shot


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			I do believe itâ€™s an act of defiance, he knows exactly what heâ€™s doing but just doesnâ€™t give a rats @rs3 anymore, even if it results in a DQ.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I'll be surprised if he's playing tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

Just asked the question of Twitter..
As he's been given the penalty, are that able to DQ him?
Has the rule breech been dealt with and that's the end?
I don't know - we need Colin or Rulefan..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

They can DQ him after but they will bottle - and they have done suggesting it wasnâ€™t done on purpose :rofl:

If it wasnâ€™t Mickelson then it would be a DQ


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Will be interesting to hear what the other players think about it. However, I bet they wonâ€™t say anything in the media about it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Just asked the question of Twitter..
As he's been given the penalty, are that able to DQ him?
Has the rule breech been dealt with and that's the end?
I don't know - we need Colin or Rulefan..
		
Click to expand...

If they impose a two shot penalty and he signs for a correct score card then I don't think he can be DQ'd although stand to be corrected


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Will be interesting to hear what the other players think about it. However, I bet they wonâ€™t say anything in the media about it.
		
Click to expand...

Its no different to when Woods should have been DQ'd from the Masters - they arent going to DQ them


----------



## pogle (Jun 16, 2018)

On what basis are people suggesting he should be DQ'd? The penalty for making a stroke at a moving ball is 2 strokes and there is no provision for a DQ under that rule. He clearly made a stroke at a moving ball and so a 2 stroke penalty it is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

pogle said:



			On what basis are people suggesting he should be DQ'd? The penalty for making a stroke at a moving ball is 2 strokes and there is no provision for a DQ under that rule. He clearly made a stroke at a moving ball and so a 2 stroke penalty it is.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Some looking for something that isn't there as long as he signs his card and signs for a correct score. Unprofessional behaviour and I expect a hefty fine and nothing else. Not sure why the USGA are bottling it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

pogle said:



			On what basis are people suggesting he should be DQ'd? The penalty for making a stroke at a moving ball is 2 strokes and there is no provision for a DQ under that rule. He clearly made a stroke at a moving ball and so a 2 stroke penalty it is.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.randa.org/Rules-of-Golf...ement-of-Ball-or-Altering-Physical-Conditions

*breach of Rule 1-2 if the Committee
considers that the action taken in breach of this Rule has allowed him or another player to gain a significant advantage or has placed another player, other than his partner, at a significant disadvantage.*

Mickelson deliberately hit the moving ball to stop it going off the green which would have left him a harder shot so for me he gave himself an advantage and it should be a DQ


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

But how can you be DQâ€™d if youâ€™ve already withdrawn and are simply playing out, surely youâ€™re no longer officially in the comp?  Itâ€™s a 10 on his card apparently and itâ€™s obvious he couldnâ€™t give a Tom tit about it.


----------



## pogle (Jun 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.randa.org/Rules-of-Golf...ement-of-Ball-or-Altering-Physical-Conditions

*breach of Rule 1-2 if the Committee
considers that the action taken in breach of this Rule has allowed him or another player to gain a significant advantage or has placed another player, other than his partner, at a significant disadvantage.*

Mickelson deliberately hit the moving ball to stop it going off the green which would have left him a harder shot so for me he gave himself an advantage and it should be a DQ
		
Click to expand...

Rule 1-2 only applies if there is no other rule that applies to the situation. Rule 14-5 applies to a player making a stroke at a moving ball. As Mickelson made a stroke at a moving ball rule 14-5 applies and so Rule 1-2 cannot be used.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 16, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			It would seem that the knob heads have been in the beer tent and have now mustered on the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...

Makes a change for them being on the Forum...........&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			But how can you be DQâ€™d if youâ€™ve already withdrawn and are simply playing out, surely youâ€™re no longer officially in the comp?  Itâ€™s a 10 on his card apparently and itâ€™s obvious he couldnâ€™t give a Tom tit about it.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t believe heâ€™s withdrawn, I think the TV people assumed it when he hit the moving ball, it certainly hasnâ€™t been confirmed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

pogle said:



			Rule 1-2 only applies if there is no other rule that applies to the situation. Rule 14-5 applies to a player making a stroke at a moving ball. As Mickelson made a stroke at a moving ball rule 14-5 applies and so Rule 1-2 cannot be used.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Can't understand why people are so keen for him to be DQ'd. I'm sure Mickleson will make a full statement. Not like him to hide away and sure it'll all become clear


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Makes a change for them being on the Forum...........&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

You mean to say some have been let out on their own, ffs, god help us all &#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

pogle said:



			Rule 1-2 only applies if there is no other rule that applies to the situation. Rule 14-5 applies to a player making a stroke at a moving ball. As Mickelson made a stroke at a moving ball rule 14-5 applies and so Rule 1-2 cannot be used.
		
Click to expand...

If Micklsons actions were deliberate to enable him to gain an advantage then he I believe the committee can DQ him under 1-2. If itâ€™s an action without thinking and not looking to gain an advantage then 14-5 plain old hitting a moving ball - the deliberate actions are key


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Micklsons actions were deliberate to enable him to gain an advantage then he I believe the committee can DQ him under 1-2. If itâ€™s an action without thinking and not looking to gain an advantage then 14-5 plain old hitting a moving ball - the deliberate actions are key
		
Click to expand...

He was putting for a 6 wasnâ€™t he, that means at best heâ€™d have got a 7 + 2 shot penalty 9 if the moving putt back had gone in and if he had time to think about taking a deliberate penalty for an advantage, where on earth could that ever be construed as gaining an advantage, carding a 9?


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2018)

Just said he did it as he felt it was a better option that going back off the green, he described it as taking advaage if the rules.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			He was putting for a 6 wasnâ€™t he, that means at best heâ€™d have got a 7 + 2 shot penalty 9 if the moving putt back had gone in and if he had time to think about taking a deliberate penalty for an advantage, where on earth could that ever be construed as gaining an advantage, carding a 9?
		
Click to expand...

Mickelson has pretty much just admitted that he took the penalty to save a bigger score because the ball was going to be ending up back in that awful position which could have ended up with him taking a lot more than a 10. So itâ€™s deliberate and itâ€™s very poor from him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Just said he did it as he felt it was a better option that going back off the green, he described it as taking advaage if the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Very poor form from Mickleson and his interview didn't do him any favours, especially "taking advantage of the rules". It may be the case but definitely not in the spirit and very un-Phil like. Deliberate definitely but penalised within the rules so time to move on especially as DJ is making it interesting for all of the chasing pack


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2018)

Interesting interview with Zach Johnson going on....says theyâ€™ve lost the golf course, not good when DJ has only just teed off on the 5th.... interesting evening ahead!


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2018)

Zach Johnson trying hard to take the heat of Mickleson in his interview


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			Zach Johnson trying hard to take the heat of Mickleson in his interview 

Click to expand...

Very honest interview. Think he made some very valid points and did so in a calm way. Sadly I don't think the USGA will heed any critique from any of the players and will continue to produce US Open courses in the same way they are. Last year's event wasn't a great advert for them and the course wasn't suitable according to Johnson (and I'd agree) and there were issues last time it was at Shinnecock which clearly haven't been addressed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			Zach Johnson trying hard to take the heat of Mickleson in his interview 

Click to expand...

Butch and co plus on course commentators suggesting the same as well , going to be carnage with the wind and the greens borderline going  

This could end up worse than a decade ago.

This was always going to be the case and you could see that on day one


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

So they've "lost the course"...
Being pedantic but in order to lose something you have to have had it to start with - and I don't reckon they did!
USGA obsession with par makes a mockery of the game
IMO....


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 16, 2018)

I've been watching the coverage today and I'm getting sick and tired of everyone moaning about the course. IMO everyone is playing the same course on the same day and you get the luck/break with the weather as you find it..... It's like listening to 5 year olds moaning that things aren't fair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So they've "lost the course"...
Being pedantic but in order to lose something you have to have had it to start with - and I don't reckon they did!
USGA obsession with par makes a mockery of the game
IMO....
		
Click to expand...

It was a poor course and set up last year and a mockery this but I can't see the USGA changing even in the face of damning public criticism and negative feedback from the players.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is there a difference in breaking a rule, and deliberately breaking a rule to gain an obvious advantage.

I am thinking of the lady who placed her ball back in wrong place didnâ€™t she get a four shot penalty.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Think if PM did it on purpose he should be DQd.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Is there a difference in breaking a rule, and deliberately breaking a rule to gain an obvious advantage.

I am thinking of the lady who placed her ball back in wrong place didnâ€™t she get a four shot penalty.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Think if PM did it on purpose he should be DQd.
		
Click to expand...

you mean Lexi, hers was pre the rule change, she got 2 shots for the offense and 2 for signing for a wrong card


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

So will players eventually not play in it? 
If a few marquee players said enough is enough, no thanks, what would happen?  
Are they obliged to play in it?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			So will players eventually not play in it? 
If a few marquee players said enough is enough, no thanks, what would happen?  
Are they obliged to play in it?
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely but possible.
As someone said earlier on twitter, at a time when everyone's trying to grow the game you wonder how many people are are watching and saying "Mmm...I fancy having a go at this"
Apparently the final group are on "suicide watch"......
Never liked the US Open and this is doing nothing to change my mind.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very poor form from Mickleson and his interview didn't do him any favours, especially "taking advantage of the rules". It may be the case but definitely not in the spirit and very un-Phil like. Deliberate definitely but penalised within the rules so time to move on especially as DJ is making it interesting for all of the chasing pack
		
Click to expand...

I know Iâ€™ve said it before but Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s unlike him, heâ€™s taken some dubious rule breaks over the years including finding a drain in a middle of a bush 80yds off line.

Love his short game but for me, I still think the old FIGJAM is there, he just went for a new media persona. Hope Iâ€™m wrong about that but something never quite sits right


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh the course is too hard, perhaps we should limit the distance of the ball, should we make the holes bigger too? Whereâ€™s delc?!


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I know Iâ€™ve said it before but Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s unlike him, heâ€™s taken some dubious rule breaks over the years including finding a drain in a middle of a bush 80yds off line.

Love his short game but for me, I still think the old FIGJAM is there, he just went for a new media persona. Hope Iâ€™m wrong about that but something never quite sits right
		
Click to expand...

Rules are not just designed to punish though, are they?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Rules are not just designed to punish though, are they?
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re not, but when you canâ€™t swing a club then the stance shouldnâ€™t matter. It just seemed a bit ropey to me at the time.

Today obviously much worse


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

Mr Johnson using language that would get him infracted on here. Struggling and getting a tad annoyed


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mr Johnson using language that would get him infracted on here. Struggling and getting a tad annoyed
		
Click to expand...

Personally no issue hearing the language, nothing worse than anything you'd hear on other channels at this time of night.

Though hearing that is the downside of having mics in the cups pick up the player/caddy conversations


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2018)

Think he forgot about the in hole mic


----------



## Dasit (Jun 16, 2018)

Pity seeing tommy doing his really fancied him in these conditions


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 16, 2018)

Are Sky watching the pennies?  
Wheres Livingstone Critchley Barter Dougherty Monty & Roe.


----------



## shortgame (Jun 16, 2018)

A good course/set up rewards good shots and punishes bad shots

This is not a good course (at least with this set up)


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Are Sky watching the pennies?  
Wheres Livingstone Critchley Barter Dougherty Monty & Roe.
		
Click to expand...

Livingstone is the anchor, so doesnâ€™t do commentary, Critchley must have retired by now? Barter is there, but Doughty isnâ€™t, nor is Roe - Monty doesnâ€™t commentate for Sky anymore, believe he is with a US network now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Personally no issue hearing the language, nothing worse than anything you'd hear on other channels at this time of night.

Though hearing that is the downside of having mics in the cups pick up the player/caddy conversations
		
Click to expand...

I've no qualms either but showed how under pressure he is today. It's been tough for him and everyone else and surprised no-one else has been picked up venting their feelings


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2018)

That four from Koepka was incredible. No way he should have made par from where he was on that hole.


----------



## hovis (Jun 16, 2018)

jesus, these fans are a bunch of dick heads (sorry mods)


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 16, 2018)

Itâ€™s a hard watch with those fans and then some of the results from shots, that bunker shot from Poulter shouldnâ€™t end up off the green.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 16, 2018)

Tony Finau Could be leading shortly the way this is going..:rofl:


----------



## hovis (Jun 16, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Tony Finau Could be leading shortly the way this is going..:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

i hope so.  i have Â£10 on him at 80/1


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2018)

pin position on 15 utterly laughable, 13 is bad enough but 15 takes the biscuit. some interesting interviews incoming (poulter, fowler and a few others lol)


----------



## JamesR (Jun 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			pin position on 15 utterly laughable, 13 is bad enough but 15 takes the biscuit. some interesting interviews incoming (poulter, fowler and a few others lol)
		
Click to expand...

Looked east the way Rose played it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2018)

Itâ€™s a joke now and listening to those inbreds in the crowds - this is going to get nasty both on and off the course.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Looked east the way Rose played it!
		
Click to expand...

one guy gets lucky and leaves it on the 6pence, koepka, stenson, poulter all punished by missing the clowns face however


----------



## JamesR (Jun 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a joke now and listening to those inbreds in the crowds - this is going to get nasty both on and off the course.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t the Ryder Cup going to Bethpage (New York state) in a few years?
Thatâ€™s a worrying prospect!


----------



## StevieT (Jun 16, 2018)

hovis said:



			jesus, these fans are a bunch of dick heads (sorry mods)
		
Click to expand...

100% Agree. Some of the worst Iâ€™ve heard in a long while. Absolute idiots.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Isnâ€™t the Ryder Cup going to Bethpage (New York state) in a few years?
Thatâ€™s a worrying prospect!
		
Click to expand...

2024, Iâ€™ve just tweeted something similar, Iâ€™m not sure if Fox have put microphones nearer the crowd than usual, but the behaviour is definitely worse than normal, it was bad at one of the New York play-off events too, so doesnâ€™t bode well.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2018)

For those on Twitter, Phil Kenyon, (@swashputting), has been showing his green maps, and said earlier today that some of the positions werenâ€™t good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2018)

We're 1 Dustin Johnson bogey away from Berger and Finau being the final group on Sunday. This is mental. Golf Twitter is absolutely hilarious right now!


----------



## Wilson (Jun 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			We're 1 Dustin Johnson bogey away from Berger and Finau being the final group on Sunday. This is mental. Golf Twitter is absolutely hilarious right now!
		
Click to expand...

That would be quite incredible! I bet Mike Davis has made a quick exit.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			We're 1 Dustin Johnson bogey away from Berger and Finau being the final group on Sunday. This is mental. Golf Twitter is absolutely hilarious right now!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s happened! Finau & Berger in the final group, mental!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mickelson has pretty much just admitted that he took the penalty to save a bigger score because the ball was going to be ending up back in that awful position which could have ended up with him taking a lot more than a 10. So itâ€™s deliberate and itâ€™s very poor from him
		
Click to expand...

i agree with this.
Just a question If he gets away with just a 2 shot penalty. 

If I had a downhill chip and left my bag just behind the flag and accepted the penalty for hitting my bag would that be ok.
Apart from bad etiquette that is.

This will open a can of worms I think.

There is a big difference between breaking a rule by mistake and doing it deliberately to gain an advantage.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			i agree with this.
Just a question If he gets away with just a 2 shot penalty. 

If I had a downhill chip and left my bag just behind the flag and accepted the penalty for hitting my bag would that be ok.
Apart from bad etiquette that is.

This will open a can of worms I think.

There is a big difference between breaking a rule by mistake and doing it deliberately to gain an advantage.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a little bit of a head wobble and frustration. Whilst i believe he knew the consequences prior to the putt, he had already lost it by that point.

That being said, he broke a rule and has been punished accordingly. It may not be in the spirit of the game, but plenty of people will measure two club lengths with a long putter or driver when taking relief form a stake tree that was not really in reach of the pw they then use......


----------



## Slab (Jun 17, 2018)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but if his explanation of doing knowing he'd get two shot pen and that was better than letting it run etc......

Why not let it go and take an unplayable under that rule for a one shot pen and replay the shot!

I can't blame him for feeling the course is poor but don't lie about why you did it (there's more chance of real change if he's honest)


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 17, 2018)

Embarrassing move from Phil. Totally lost respect for the guy.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2018)

Slab said:



			Not sure if it's been mentioned but if his explanation of doing knowing he'd get two shot pen and that was better than letting it run etc......

*Why not let it go and take an unplayable under that rule for a one shot pen and replay the shot!*

I can't blame him for feeling the course is poor but don't lie about why you did it (there's more chance of real change if he's honest)
		
Click to expand...

Good point!

He was probably so fed up with the ridiculous green speeds that it was a spur of the moment decision.

It's a DQ for me but I don't lose any respect for Phil, he's highlighted an escalating trend that could see golf losing its respect.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 17, 2018)

inc0gnito said:



			Embarrassing move from Phil. Totally lost respect for the guy.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same - if he had had that in mind! I think he just 'lost it', as 'taking an unplayable' would have been a 'better' option!

He still might WD! If he doesn't, I wonder if there are any 'Boo's heard after his 1st Tee announcement!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 17, 2018)

He would have made a better statement by just picking up his ball and walking off the course.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 17, 2018)

Perhaps they should change to a stableford format


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 17, 2018)

I don't know what all the whinging and hand wringing is about!! It's a tough set up. The best physically and mentally prepared player will win. Too many top players who don't appear mentally strong enough to cope. Separates the men from the boys I suppose. 
#comeonPoults


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2018)

inc0gnito said:



			Embarrassing move from Phil. Totally lost respect for the guy.
		
Click to expand...

For me, it just further confirmed he's not a nice person.

I lost all respect for the guy when he fiercely criticised Tom Watson's Ryder Cup captaincy in a press conference immediately after the USA's defeat. Don't have a problem with him feeling Watson let the team down but felt it should have been face to face, behind closed doors.

Deliberately breaking a rule to gain advantage is cheating.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Deliberately breaking a rule to gain advantage is cheating.
		
Click to expand...

But he didnt break a rule. If he had, he would have been disqualified. The penalty for what he did is two shots, not disqualification, so his action is catered for within the rules. So none is broken.
The same as a football or rugby player choosing to give away a free kick or penalty and accept the sanction as the lesser of two evils - he is penalised for it sure, but in accordance with what the rules allow him to do.

#JusticeForVilifiedPhilWhoWasHonestEnoughToPointOutWhatANonsenseTheUSGAHaveMadeYetAgainOfAGolfMajor


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Deliberately breaking a rule to gain advantage is cheating.
		
Click to expand...

Is it, though? From what Mickelson said in the interview, for him it was more like a trade: take two penalty shots, but catch the ball before it leaves the green. Is that different from for example taking one penalty shot when declaring a ball unplayable? Or from giving a search up early, because the provisional is in the fairway? So is it "breaking a rule to take advantage" or is it "taking the best advantage possible of the rules"?

I am not saying Mickelson was in the right. And I don't think he would have done it if he had still seen any chance for himself in the tournament. But it is an interesting question.


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Deliberately breaking a rule to gain advantage is cheating.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he 'cheated'.



Capella said:



			Is it, though? From what Mickelson said in the interview, for him it was more like a trade: take two penalty shots, but catch the ball before it leaves the green. Is that different from for example taking one penalty shot when declaring a ball unplayable? Or from giving a search up early, because the provisional is in the fairway? So is it "breaking a rule to take advantage" or is it "taking the best advantage possible of the rules"?

I am not saying Mickelson was in the right. And I don't think he would have done it if he had still seen any chance for himself in the tournament. But it is an interesting question.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this to some degree.

As you say, do we not do that to some degree when taking stroke & penalty, the new rules will allow us to drop out of a bunker under that rule, is that not taking advantage of the rules rather than playing the ball where it lies in the hazard, or currently if we simply don't like our stance or limited swing or using the 1 shot 'unplayable' rule just because we can?

We constantly take a distance of 2 (sometimes 1) club lengths with our driver, which we are not going to use to obtain as much distance as possible from the obstruction or lie only then to hit our 8i, is that not massaging and using the rules to our advantage. 

OK Phil's is slightly different, but it's still a penalty scenario and he was willing to accept a 2 shot penalty to hit his moving ball to put himself in a better position, no different to the examples above! 

As I've said elsewhere, I'm not condoning it, but wherever rules are in place with penalties attached, is it not a _players choice_ to decide whether to accept a penalty to help themselves, or are these rules simply to penalize errors and deliberate breaches of them, if so they should be renamed laws?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

The US Open always seems to find a way of making itself look a bit silly to the casual sports viewer. 

I get that is wants to be the toughest test which is fair enough.  But I'm not sure how many viewers want to watch players at the pinnacle of their sport being made to look like fools on the greens.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			I don't think he 'cheated'.



I agree with this to some degree.

As you say, do we not do that to some degree when taking stroke & penalty, the new rules will allow us to drop out of a bunker under that rule, is that not taking advantage of the rules rather than playing the ball where it lies in the hazard, or currently if we simply don't like our stance or limited swing or using the 1 shot 'unplayable' rule just because we can?

We constantly take a distance of 2 (sometimes 1) club lengths with our driver, which we are not going to use to obtain as much distance as possible from the obstruction or lie only then to hit our 8i, is that not massaging and using the rules to our advantage. 

OK Phil's is slightly different, but it's still a penalty scenario and he was willing to accept a 2 shot penalty to hit his moving ball to put himself in a better position, no different to the examples above! 

As I've said elsewhere, I'm not condoning it, but wherever rules are in place with penalties attached, is it not a _players choice_ to decide whether to accept a penalty to help themselves, or are these rules simply to penalize errors and deliberate breaches of them, if so they should be renamed laws?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a bit like the MPs expenses scandal â€œ No rules were broken â€œ but we all know they got away with it! ( most of them anyway).

Think Cappela is right he was protesting and challenging the USGA to see what they do.

If he was one shot of the lead he would not do that.

Just dosnt sit well with me!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2018)

Slab said:



			Not sure if it's been mentioned but if his explanation of doing knowing he'd get two shot pen and that was better than letting it run etc......

Why not let it go and take an unplayable under that rule for a one shot pen and replay the shot!

I can't blame him for feeling the course is poor but don't lie about why you did it (there's more chance of real change if he's honest)
		
Click to expand...

hes one of the best putters in the world .
Why would he want to put it back to where he has just putted off the green and face the same putt again.


----------



## Rustique (Jun 17, 2018)

I watched the Zach interview but didn't understand the point he was trying to make
What does being on the edge and lost the course mean ?
The mickleson incident was in my option unsportsmanlike never mind rule bending


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			But he didnt break a rule. If he had, he would have been disqualified. The penalty for what he did is two shots, not disqualification, so his action is catered for within the rules. So none is broken.
The same as a football or rugby player choosing to give away a free kick or penalty and accept the sanction as the lesser of two evils - he is penalised for it sure, but in accordance with what the rules allow him to do.

#JusticeForVilifiedPhilWhoWasHonestEnoughToPointOutWhatANonsenseTheUSGAHaveMadeYetAgainOfAGolfMajor
		
Click to expand...

The penalty for a serious breach of the rule is disqualification. It was a deliberate act, and not in the spirit of the game. Further, it opens the door to future breaches, potentially seeing someone making a choice that will determine who wins a competition.

Do we really want to see a player deliberately hit a moving ball as it passes a hole to ensure they win a competition?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

Rustique said:



			I watched the Zach interview but didn't understand the point he was trying to make
*What does being on the edge and lost the course mean* ?
The mickleson incident was in my option unsportsmanlike never mind rule bending
		
Click to expand...

Being 'on the edge' means it is on the brink of turning into crazy golf and 'lost the course' means it has turned into a crazy golf course and all you need is a miniature windmill in front of the hole to finish it off.


----------



## Rustique (Jun 17, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Being 'on the edge' means it is on the brink of turning into crazy golf and 'lost the course' means it has turned into a crazy golf course and all you need is a miniature windmill in front of the hole to finish it off.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up I now know what to blame my next crap round on ,lol
I have actually enjoyed watching it ok it's not a pretty for the cameras course but it has certainly tested the world's best
Nice to see accuracy rewarded and long wayward shots punished


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

Rustique said:



			Thanks for clearing that up I now know what to blame my next crap round on ,lol
I have actually enjoyed watching it ok it's not a pretty for the cameras course but it has certainly tested the world's best
*Nice to see accuracy rewarded* and long wayward shots punished
		
Click to expand...

The complaint from a few players was that, in the afternoon yesterday, accuracy was not being rewarded and it turns into a bit of a lottery on the greens.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 17, 2018)

Imho it (the course set up) was inappropriate.

Tee to green it is difficult but acceptable. On the green it became a joke. I'm sure that the golf course is good enough to identify the best player without being reduced to this. If not, what does that say about the state of the game?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 17, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			The complaint from a few players was that, in the afternoon yesterday, accuracy was not being rewarded and it turns into a bit of a lottery on the greens.
		
Click to expand...

USGA seems obsessed with making a small number of shots under Par the 'target' for winning the US Open! Setting courses up to 'test' every part of a competitor's game is fine, but by taking that approach, they risk making it either a lottery, should conditions vary markedly on any day, or just daft by placing the pins in places that are 'too difficult'!

There will always be an elememt of 'luck' with conditions and timing in Golf tournments. Nature is unpredictable and that's the main reason why 'Draw' times change between days 1 & 2. But trying to utilise nature to test, to the limit, the world's best is fraught with (going OTT) danger!

I suspect that only a few pins will be in 'really tough' positions today. And, depending on predicted level of breeze, there may be some watering of some greens between groups - though that would be an admission that they 'lost' them yesterday, so unlikely.

I'm much more a fan of how The Open courses are set up - difficult, but not 'on the edge' - and simply find who scores best in those conditions. It's still a serious couple of steps up from the 'bomb and gouge' style that PGA Tour tends to be, but not 'completely daft' as has been the case for too many previous (and possibly this) US Open setups!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 17, 2018)

The leaders after yesterday went off early, if it continues in that way today it could end up with someone 6 or 8 back going off early today and making the most of the better conditions.
Those top of the leaderboard will then be simply playing damage limitation and trying to hang on.
This years winner is unlikely to be the best golfer, just the bloke that got lucky with tee timings and weather conditions.


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 17, 2018)

With regards to people saying they have lost the course, one of the top men from the USGA admitted on the golf channel they have lost the course and itâ€™s going to take a lot of heavy watering today to keep it playable.

Ok itâ€™s nice to see the pros hacking around now again, but 3 rounds if it is enough for me, in fact half way through the first day I had enough. To me the US Open should be won by the man who pulled off the best shots, not the one who got some luck and managed not to screw up as bad as the rest.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2018)

Last years' score (-16) was equal best ever at the tournament as the course played easy.
They weren't going to let that happen again.
That's why it was set up so tough this year plus it's par 70 compared to Erin Hills par 72 last year so the field is +8 before it starts compared to last year.
It will be interesting to see what pin positions they choose today. If they are tough again that shows they don't listen to criticism. If they make them easy that will be admitting they were wrong for the last 3 days.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2018)

For me the whole thing has been a massive turn-off. (IMO) Tricked up course made artificially more difficult than it needed to have been just so the USGA can brag about how the US Open is the 'greatest test of golf'.

I'm waiting to see if they go with Abe Lincoln hats and windmills later today. 

May not even bother watching it.


----------



## larmen (Jun 17, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Tricked up course made artificially more difficult than it needed to have been
		
Click to expand...

Is the regular course there different? How do 'normal' members go around there?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			USGA seems obsessed with making a small number of shots under Par the 'target' for winning the US Open! Setting courses up to 'test' every part of a competitor's game is fine, but by taking that approach, they risk making it either a lottery, should conditions vary markedly on any day, or just daft by placing the pins in places that are 'too difficult'!

There will always be an elememt of 'luck' with conditions and timing in Golf tournments. Nature is unpredictable and that's the main reason why 'Draw' times change between days 1 & 2. But trying to utilise nature to test, to the limit, the world's best is fraught with (going OTT) danger!

*I suspect that only a few pins will be in 'really tough' positions today. And, depending on predicted level of breeze, there may be some watering of some greens between groups* - though that would be an admission that they 'lost' them yesterday, so unlikely.

I'm much more a fan of how The Open courses are set up - difficult, but not 'on the edge' - and simply find who scores best in those conditions. It's still a serious couple of steps up from the 'bomb and gouge' style that PGA Tour tends to be, but not 'completely daft' as has been the case for too many previous (and possibly this) US Open setups!
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the key.  Nowt wrong with tough pin positions if you are testing the best in the world, but if you are doing that you can't also have the greens playing like concrete so that missed puts are rolling off greens.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is the regular course there different? How do 'normal' members go around there?
		
Click to expand...

The fairways are on average 20 yards wider than the US Open setup (as in average fairway width is normally 60 odd yards as opposed to 40 odd yards as it is now) and of course the greens will be slower and more receptive, plus they are not playing from so far back.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is the regular course there different? How do 'normal' members go around there?
		
Click to expand...

I read a description on Twitter the other day which suggested that any other week a amateur golfer can quite easily play to their handicap. But it changes immeasurably when set up for the Open.


----------



## larmen (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks. I guessed the green are faster, but I didn't think you can do much to the fairway as that grass in the rough isn't growing in a week.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 17, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is the regular course there different? How do 'normal' members go around there?
		
Click to expand...

Still a very tough course! Par is 70; Mens Tees have Rating of 74.4, Slope 140; 72.4/134 from Front ones. So an 18-capper shooting handicap off the back tees would score 96, 93 off the front. Likewise a 9 capper 'should' score 85 and 83 resp.

Obviously, for the US Open, the rough would have been let grow thicker and taller and maybe the fairways shrunk a little. The Greens will have been virtually shaved. Stimp readings around 10-11 are 'very fast' for normal club play; these will be 13-14 (maybe even more!) which really exaggerates breaks and slopes!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2018)

Are all the NYPD midgets, or did they specially select 4 to walk on with DJ?


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 17, 2018)

I think it's a real shame how easy the course is today... Back to the normal PGA birdie fest. Boring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I think it's a real shame how easy the course is today... Back to the normal PGA birdie fest. Boring.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ? I donâ€™t think you understand the issues the course had yesterday and today there is a grand total of 5 players under par out of the 30 odd playing. Birdie Fest ? Maybe you arenâ€™t confused or watching a repeat of an old Comp 

Yesterday the course punished good shots , Pinâ€™s were in places that made it near on impossible to stop the ball close even from putts , players couldnâ€™t even put their ball back on the green as it couldnâ€™t stop moving because the greens got that bad - they lost the greens and they have even admitted it. 

Itâ€™s nor a birdie fest today - far from it , itâ€™s being a fairer test where good shots get the reward but bad shots still get punished as well as being at its softest but itâ€™s going to firm up .To suggest the course is easy is laughable but also suggests a lack of understanding


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2018)

Fowler and Mickelson have just been round in 3hr 45


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? I donâ€™t think you understand the issues the course had yesterday and today there is a grand total of 5 players under par out of the 30 odd playing. Birdie Fest ? Maybe you arenâ€™t confused or watching a repeat of an old Comp 

Yesterday the course punished good shots , Pinâ€™s were in places that made it near on impossible to stop the ball close even from putts , players couldnâ€™t even put their ball back on the green as it couldnâ€™t stop moving because the greens got that bad - they lost the greens and they have even admitted it. 

Itâ€™s nor a birdie fest today - far from it , itâ€™s being a fairer test where good shots get the reward but bad shots still get punished as well as being at its softest but itâ€™s going to firm up .To suggest the course is easy is laughable but also suggests a lack of understanding
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ You never fail to amaze me Phil. What's it like up there on your high horse?

For me today is a total disappointment, they've pandered to all the whining and moaning and made it too easy.  It should have been kept to the same level and may the best man win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ You never fail to amaze me Phil. What's it like up there on your high horse?

For me today is a total disappointment, they've pandered to all the whining and moaning and made it too easy.  It should have been kept to the same level and may the best man win.
		
Click to expand...

Total rubbish to even suggest itâ€™s too easy - they have watered the greens because if they didnâ€™t they would be unplayable - simple as that they couldnâ€™t play golf on them if they didnâ€™t water them. Itâ€™s firsf thing out there , the wind hasnâ€™t got up yet and the sun isnâ€™t at the height , they are going to dry up but not to the ridiculous level of yesterday - 

Everyone was saying the same thing yesterday - the players , the commentators , caddies , coaches - it was a joke and as bad as when the same thing happened in 2006 

So they havenâ€™t pandered to the moaning they have kept the course playable and suggesting itâ€™s â€œtoo easyâ€ is laughable. Leaving it would have made the competition a complete joke and a laughing stock


----------



## IainP (Jun 17, 2018)

Suspect many of us can relate to these kind of swings, but for different reasons ....
"Rickie Fowler's 65 today was 19 shots better than his effort yesterday"


----------



## IainP (Jun 17, 2018)

With the crowd shouts, Poulter looks fired up to shoot a good score, or throw in some shanks, or both!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2018)

Sounding like the pillock quotient in the crowd is dangerously high already. Even before they get totally bladdered. 

Shouting the moronic chant of â€˜USA USA!â€™ when Poulter hits a shot is one example. Really? Get a life you dolts!

18 months of Trump in power seems to have done nothing to add even the slightest hint of subtlety to their sensibilities or indeed levels of class.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ You never fail to amaze me Phil. What's it like up there on your high horse?

For me today is a total disappointment, they've pandered to all the whining and moaning and made it too easy.  It should have been kept to the same level and may the best man win.
		
Click to expand...

Well if thereâ€™s room on his high horse Iâ€™d rather join him than listen to someone who doesnâ€™t seem to understand that setting up a golf course that punishes good and bad shots in equal measure is not good for the game.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Do we really want to see a player deliberately hit a moving ball as it passes a hole to ensure they win a competition?
		
Click to expand...

eh????

How on Earth can deliberately playing at a moving ball in the manner that PM did increase your chances of winning a competition?

Its an instant 2 shot penalty (plus the actual stroke at the moving ball) whereas a better option would be to proceed under the unplayable ball rule and replay the putt you've just made under a 1 stroke penalty.

I don't see in any way how what PM did was advantageous to him....other than it saved him walking 20yds down a hill to get to where his ball would finally come to rest.

There is a difference between "playing a stroke at a moving ball" which is what PM did, and Exerting Influence on a Moving ball.

Whether you agree with what he did or not (I don't....there was a better option available to him if he'd thought about if for a second)...the baying pack calling for him to be DQ'd from the comp for a rules breach are just plain wrong.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 17, 2018)

Tommy Fleetwood is on fire, superb round of golf so far.


----------



## Reemul (Jun 17, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			eh????

How on Earth can deliberately playing at a moving ball in the manner that PM did increase your chances of winning a competition?

Its an instant 2 shot penalty (plus the actual stroke at the moving ball) whereas a better option would be to proceed under the unplayable ball rule and replay the putt you've just made under a 1 stroke penalty.

I don't see in any way how what PM did was advantageous to him....other than it saved him walking 20yds down a hill to get to where his ball would finally come to rest.

There is a difference between "playing a stroke at a moving ball" which is what PM did, and Exerting Influence on a Moving ball.

Whether you agree with what he did or not (I don't....there was a better option available to him if he'd thought about if for a second)...the baying pack calling for him to be DQ'd from the comp for a rules breach are just plain wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, absolute rubbish. Even my 2 kids, aged 11 and 8 thought it was disgusting, both play golf and they were gob smacked, this is the sort of crap we don't want in golf. A strong message should have been sent immediately. DQ and no one think doing this is ever acceptable.

I tell you something if a playing partner of mine ever chased a ball down the green like that I wouldn't be playing with him again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

Now this is exciting- some the worlds best going at it and attacking a course.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 17, 2018)

The USGA has lost this golf course, and it is making a mockery of the best golfers in the world supposedly tested to their limits to win a major. It birdies galore out there. They are destroying a great coarse with a great history, that has been made defenseless. Just makes the US Open a lottery, rather then finding the best golfer. May as well putt through the clowns mouth and down the roller coaster. What a shambles.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			The USGA has lost this golf course, and it is making a mockery of the best golfers in the world supposedly tested to their limits to win a major. It birdies galore out there. They are destroying a great coarse with a great history, that has been made defenseless. Just makes the US Open a lottery, rather then finding the best golfer. May as well putt through the clowns mouth and down the roller coaster. What a shambles.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the birdie comment, is this post not 24 hours too late?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a brilliant round from Fleetwood - maybe one too many but a lot of holes to play yet


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a brilliant round from Fleetwood - maybe one too many but a lot of holes to play yet
		
Click to expand...

His round yesterday killed his chances.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			His round yesterday killed his chances.
		
Click to expand...

Yep him and a few others had their chances ruined by that joke yesterday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2018)

Is there anyone that really thinks yesterday is better to watch than this today - some brilliant golf that is getting rewarded but there are also some horrors and poor shots that are getting punished. This is what the Majors should be


----------



## shortgame (Jun 17, 2018)

It's far more entertaining for sure

Going to be close at the end I think

Nice to see Patrick struggling


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2018)

Come on wind...get blowing!


----------



## ger147 (Jun 17, 2018)

+2 for Fleetwood still in with a chance, this is gonna be close.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 17, 2018)

How about that shot after someone shouts when heâ€™s about to hit!


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2018)

Just cashed out my Fleetwood ew bet... doubled the place  money


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2018)

Iâ€™ve never seen DJ so animated and agitated. Heâ€™s normally so laconic and seemingly unaffected by everything, but today everything seems to be bothering him .


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2018)

Sods Law...gets a cannon off the grandstand


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Iâ€™ve never seen DJ so animated and agitated. Heâ€™s normally so laconic and seemingly unaffected by everything, but today everything seems to be bothering him .
		
Click to expand...

Constantly staring into the crowd at times whilst prowling around his ball on the green. He takes far too much time on the green with his caddie and all that aim point bullshit, heâ€™s been watching the ladies too much ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2018)

Well done Tommy Fleetwood, great final round and posting such a great score it held the interest to the end.


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2018)

Well I didn't get to watch anywhere near as much live coverage as I wanted due to unsociable hours but I don't think it was a particularity good advert/example of one of the most important events on golfs calendar (even without Phil's antics)

I want to see it tough and applaud the cracking shots these guys are capable of (I definitely don't want -20 target golf) but surely there's more than one way to toughen a course than this approach, it just seems to lack imagination 

I cant help thinking that when Wimbledon comes round they might want to raise the net 6" so we just see countless double faults for two weeks and that will compare well to the last four days


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 18, 2018)

I found it facinating personally. 

3 day grind out then the big finish. 

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2018)

Personally i enjoyed it for a change.

Some of the comments from some of they players just shows how spoilt they are. complaints about how firm it is and the wind... all 7-10 MPH of it. Most tournaments now are target golf on soft ish receptive greens. 

Poulter in particulate, well Ian it was nothing to do with the course that you bladed it out a bunker, duffed you chip into thick rough then knobbed it short, on one hole earlier in the competition:


----------



## Junior (Jun 18, 2018)

There were a few stupid pin positions on the third day.  That's it.  Other than that, i thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 18, 2018)

I thought it was a great tournament. Lots of potential winners right up until the last 2 holes really. Yes there were some extreme pins on day 3 but I loved it all. The course is just fantastic though. Great test.


----------



## pogle (Jun 18, 2018)

Wilson said:



			How about that shot after someone shouts when heâ€™s about to hit!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know which shot or player you are talking about here, but I did notice throughout the entire four days that occasionally the pictures and sound would get out of sync by a few seconds, presumably because they've delayed the picture by a few second but left the effects microphones live. It was most noticeable when you heard that awful sound of the ball hitting the bottom of the cup and rattling around while the ball was still on its way to the hole!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

Itâ€™s always amusing when people try to equate playing conditions at an US Open to their own course - not one of us would have played anything like what they faced on Saturday especially - the players donâ€™t moan that often but it wasnâ€™t just players it was caddie , coaches , commentators all saying the same thing - they didnâ€™t moan when bad shots were punished they complained when they knew a good shot would be punished making the course close to being unplayable. You would have thought they would have learned from 2006 but you would hope they would learn this time


----------



## JamesR (Jun 18, 2018)

Junior said:



			There were a few stupid pin positions on the third day.  That's it.  Other than that, i thought it was entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

Sums it up perfectly for me &#128077;


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2018)

Were there shots where only sheer chance decided the outcome, not skills? Yes there were. 

That removes skill from the game. That's not good.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 18, 2018)

Very interesting that Brooks Koepka has no club contract and is playing a mixed bag.

As was Patrick Reed at the Masters.

Maybe something in this....Rory, Tiger et al are you watching?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 18, 2018)

saving_par said:



			Very interesting that Brooks Koepka has no club contract and is playing a mixed bag.

As was Patrick Reed at the Masters.

Maybe something in this....Rory, Tiger et al are you watching?
		
Click to expand...

It wouldnâ€™t make a difference for Rory,he uses TM because theyâ€™re the best clubs/ball for him  ðŸ˜


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2018)

Day 3 clearly gave it credibility issues...

...Sunday night however, very entertaining!  Right to the end


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Were there shots where only sheer chance decided the outcome, not skills? Yes there were. 

That removes skill from the game. That's not good.
		
Click to expand...

This is my issue at times with the US Open. To me, Sunday had the course set up perfectly. Some difficult pins that anyone trying to get too close and getting it wrong got punished, but it was still possible to attack them if you got it right. To make a score yesterday you had to hit good drives, good approaches and make putts, the course still wasn't going to roll over and let you take it apart unless you played out of your skin. 

Only 15 out of 67 players managed to break par yesterday and out of that only 4 players managed better than 2 under. To me that is a perfectly set up course, your not going to finish the weekend with crazy low totals. But what we will see is the best players able to play good shots without being punished by bad luck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2018)

GM have summed it up well

http://amp.timeinc.net/golfmonthlyu...t-158641?source=dam&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

pogle said:



			I don't know which shot or player you are talking about here, but I did notice throughout the entire four days that occasionally the pictures and sound would get out of sync by a few seconds, presumably because they've delayed the picture by a few second but left the effects microphones live. It was most noticeable when you heard that awful sound of the ball hitting the bottom of the cup and rattling around while the ball was still on its way to the hole!
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about Koepka on 16, I wondered if it was the dodgy audio, but Rich Beem confirmed someone had shouted as he was about to hit.


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 18, 2018)

The general thoughts on here I see is that they should just man up and get on with it, even if they see good shots get punished. Iâ€™m with the other side though. To me a par 4 on tour should be set up in away that a bad tee shot means you have to hack it out back to the fairway, then either hit a wonder shot or hole a putt to make par. But when the wind, green speed and pin position take that away, then you are not rewarding skillful golfers and their ability to scramble pars. Which is the thing I admire most with tour players, they are good enough to hit a bad shot and still recover the hole.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 18, 2018)

MadAdey said:



			The general thoughts on here I see is that they should just man up and get on with it, even if they see good shots get punished. Iâ€™m with the other side though. To me a par 4 on tour should be set up in away that a bad tee shot means you have to hack it out back to the fairway, then either hit a wonder shot or hole a putt to make par. But when the wind, green speed and pin position take that away, then you are not rewarding skillful golfers and their ability to scramble pars. Which is the thing I admire most with tour players, they are good enough to hit a bad shot and still recover the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine a snooker table that was so fast that the best in the world could not control the cue ball it would be silly.
I thought the course was a great test but just some silly pins , even the best in the world need more than a square yard to land the ball on .

Bet the USGA are delighted +1 was the winning score and justifies their actions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2018)

MadAdey said:



			This is my issue at times with the US Open. To me, Sunday had the course set up perfectly. Some difficult pins that anyone trying to get too close and getting it wrong got punished, but it was still possible to attack them if you got it right. To make a score yesterday you had to hit good drives, good approaches and make putts, the course still wasn't going to roll over and let you take it apart unless you played out of your skin. 

Only 15 out of 67 players managed to break par yesterday and out of that only 4 players managed better than 2 under. To me that is a perfectly set up course, your not going to finish the weekend with crazy low totals. But what we will see is the best players able to play good shots without being punished by bad luck.
		
Click to expand...

Cant argue with that summary. I would suggest they would potentially look to make the opening round(s) harder without getting to the farcical situation of Saturday but them present a more competitive yet still difficult set up for the weekend. It's about a balance and they got it wrong until yesterday


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cant argue with that summary. I would suggest they would potentially look to make the opening round(s) harder without getting to the farcical situation of Saturday but them present a more competitive yet still difficult set up for the weekend. It's about a balance and they got it wrong until yesterday
		
Click to expand...

I think they saved their ass yesterday. They made it interesting by allowing players to make a score, if they played good shots, shame Tommy didnâ€™t make one more birdie. Watching Koepka going into the last 2 holes needing back to back pars to win would have been fun to watch


----------

